# Tried to Buy Protective Eye Wear Today



## fmdog44 (Jul 7, 2020)

Went on Home Depot's website and 100% of all goggles/protective eyewear is "out of stock". A disclaimer says all are going to medical workers. I did find them on Amazon. The reason I am buying now is first, this surge that no one can explain and second, my own _theory _is the micro size elements of this virus are getting in to the eyes. Again, it is my guess but the virus is mutating and apparently fewer are dying because of it's mutating but add to this the latest word is micro size particles are remaining airborne longer that originally thought. Also, here in Houston there is sudden shortage of paper towels and I find that odd.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 7, 2020)

Blah. Wearing a mask is enough for me.


----------



## win231 (Jul 7, 2020)

Unless the eyewear is very snug fitted, it can't prevent microscopic viruses from entering.  That's why medical personnel are not wearing the typical "protective" eyewear which is designed to prevent particles - sawdust, etc.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 7, 2020)

Some sun glasses fit fairly closely. You might like to check out swim goggles, may be available at places like WM or Target, or on line at a swim gear specialty site.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2020)

I think that if I have to start wearing goggles, I'll stay home and have my groceries delivered.  Gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## jujube (Jul 7, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I think that if I have to start wearing goggles, I'll stay home and have my groceries delivered.  Gotta draw the line somewhere.



Agreed.  At first, I was wearing rubber gloves when I went out (the few times I HAD to go out) but that ended quickly.  Now I'm faithful about my mask (and it's mandatory in my county) but I'm not wearing goggles.

I went to the library this afternoon.  The library no longer has a sign on the door stating that it's mandatory to wear a mask.  The employees were masked, but only about half the patrons were masked.  Since there is a mandatory mask ordinance AND the library is a county facility, I wonder why it wasn't being enforced.  I would have asked an employee but they looked harried and besides, I use the self-checkout.  But I'm still curious.....


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 7, 2020)

I saw a woman inside Walmart today who wore a long skirt,  long sleeves, droopy hat on, a mask, and sunglasses. I couldn't even see a bit of her face. I am NOT going to live like that. I wore a mask, and sanitized when we got back in the car. I should add, I am not judging. She may have those underlying conditions we keep hearing about. It's her choice. I am only 69, in good health, never smoked, ever. So I take reasonable precautions but I don't go nuts. Pretty sure I could survive this thing. And please don't come at me with the long term affects thing, cuz you just don't know.


----------



## bowmore (Jul 7, 2020)

My wife found something called "onion goggles". These may work just Google them


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 7, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Blah. Wearing a mask is enough for me.


Yeah, like "I'll never war a mask" was said a few weeks ago.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 7, 2020)

win231 said:


> Unless the eyewear is very snug fitted, it can't prevent microscopic viruses from entering.  That's why medical personnel are not wearing the typical "protective" eyewear which is designed to prevent particles - sawdust, etc.


Most protective eyewear come with elastic band to prevent anything from entering unlike glasses.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 7, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Yeah, like "I'll never war a mask" was said a few weeks ago.


OK well enjoy your protective eyeware.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I think that if I have to start wearing goggles, I'll stay home and have my groceries delivered.  Gotta draw the line somewhere.


I’m there with you. 
The other day was the first day in Ontario that we didn’t have any deaths from covid but we might have to wear masks to go into stores. 
Today I went out to get some protein powder and not one person in the store had a mask on including the owner. We all just respect that social distancing thing and practice it. I’d need prescription goggles. Nope. I’m not doing it


----------



## win231 (Jul 8, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Most protective eyewear come with elastic band to prevent anything from entering unlike glasses.


I have those; I use them when mowing & shooting.  If the eyewear  has an elastic band, it will have several holes for ventilation to prevent fogging.  They'll also let in lots of virus load.  That's why medical personnel don't use them.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2020)

Bonnie said:


>


Have seen a few people wearing these, with masks. Hubby wants to get these.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 8, 2020)

Cutting the bottom off a water machine bottle is cheaper and you get 360° protection.


----------



## win231 (Jul 8, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Cutting the bottom off a water machine bottle is cheaper and you get 360° protection.


I tried that but I had breathing problems caused by all that water.  The snorkel helped, but it became uncomfortable after 15 minutes.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 8, 2020)

I'll try to make myself clear here. The whole idea of dealing with a pandemic is getting the jump on it as to how to protect yourself. I don't plan on wearing the googles until I believe it is a good idea. "Be prepared" ring a bell to anyone? I bought masks the day I heard of this virus and made two. I stocked up on food as well on the first day of panic buying. Living in a hurricane alley one had be take every precaution well in advance of the storm making land because if you don't you could die. The same holds true of this virus. Perhaps buying goggles for $14 seems dumb to some but I prefer being dumb to dead. Supplies are starting to disappear in some areas because of the surge that no one predicted but I am set for the long haul whiles others are scrambling only to find nothing on the shelves again.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 10, 2020)

For a total of of $14 should thing get so bad it will be money well spent. Won't fog, soft pliable frame. can be worn over glasses.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 13, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I'll try to make myself clear here. The whole idea of dealing with a pandemic is getting the jump on it as to how to protect yourself. I don't plan on wearing the googles until I believe it is a good idea. "Be prepared" ring a bell to anyone? I bought masks the day I heard of this virus and made two. I stocked up on food as well on the first day of panic buying. Living in a hurricane alley one had be take every precaution well in advance of the storm making land because if you don't you could die. The same holds true of this virus. Perhaps buying goggles for $14 seems dumb to some but I prefer being dumb to dead. Supplies are starting to disappear in some areas because of the surge that no one predicted but I am set for the long haul whiles others are scrambling only to find nothing on the shelves again.


I completely agree with you!
Bowmore and I watch the *Today Show* every morning, and we saw this on May 14th. This was a shocking story about Dr. Fair, a regular on the show.
We felt like we "knew" this guy and thankfully he has now recovered.* Everybody should watch this. *He's in his 40's, was perfectly healthy and works at being physically fit daily.* Ykies*


----------

